# Hunting Tactics



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not from ND and am wondering what tatic do you use to harvest/hunt waterfowl. I just like to know what or how you hunt. This way if I ever visit your state I will hunt like the Res do so not to piss :******: anyone off. I also like to learn new tatics because if one is not working why not try something different. The reason why I am asking is because all of the NR/Res issues that I have read about on this forum is about tatics and people scarying birds way too fast or other things. List both.

Thanks


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Most seriouse waterfowlers around here talk about people jumping or hunting way to close to a main roost. for example snowgeese. They all usually go to one place in the evening to rest and their are some hunters who will jump the roost they are sitting on and this commonly will scare the birds out of an area leaving other hunters with no birds. The best way to go is to scout and find a field that is holding whatever you are hunting and just set out some deeks in the field (with landowners permission of course) and see what happens. That way when you scare the birds there by shooting at them they feel more confident in the safety of their roost and will often just go back to it and find a defferent field the next day or sometimes come back to the same one.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid:

I believe the NDG&F should put a bounty on those jumpers :box: Shooting the roost is unforgivable IMO. uke:

#1 thing is to decoy hunt VS run and gunning like the jumpers do.

One hell of a lot more geese would be killed if jumping was illegal and only decoy hunting was allowed. Those jumpers and belly crawlers make the geese so God Damned spooky it is just ridiculas. They are the bane of snow goose hunting in my experience.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> One hell of a lot more geese would be killed if jumping was illegal and only decoy hunting was allowed. Those jumpers and belly crawlers make the geese so God Damned spooky it is just ridiculas. They are the bane of snow goose hunting in my experience.


 :roll:

Not everyone can run 1000 decoys.....too much money invested in both decoys and equipment to haul and place decoys. Maybe everyone who cant afford decoys, ATV's, and trailers should just give up hunting, would you like that too? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Snows are spooky for many reasons, the main one being they are hunted constantly for an 8-9 month period.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is BS. I use under 150 decoys most of the time and shoot more fricking geese than the jumpers do. There is a difference between hunters and shooters who are too lazy to learn about how to effectively hunt Snow geese over decoys. The idea that you need 1,000 decoys is a pure myth and way too handy of an excuse for guys not wanting to learn the trade of hunting Snows over decoys.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Tx rags are damn cheap. Everyone has to start somewhere. You think that us with 1000 dekes just went out and bought all of them one day at Cabelas?

Jumpin is killin. Decoyin is hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

To me, shooting into a wad of birds on the ground just doesn't seem like a good time. I guess I don't need the meat that bad either. But there are easy ways to put yourself into pass shooting situations. And there are time when even decoy hunters ARE pass shooters when the birds won't finish.

I wrote this a couple years ago but I think it's still fitting:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/springgoosetactics.php


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I decoy hunt for the most part with a pass shoot here and their ;however the reason for the co is to kill as many snows as possible. I have found when I am decoy hunting and people are jumping shooting around me it keeps the birds moving so you can get some more shooting over decoys. Its not like the birds stay around too long anyway as soon as the snow line is gone so are the birds. I am not a big fan of jump shooting for anything but snows I say wear them out until their population is back to where it should be. Please don't misunderstand I like to hunt them and am glad to have the co but the reason for it was not for me and you but to lower the amount of lesser snow goose population


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for the defense JB and Muskat. :beer: I'm relieved, somewhat. H20folwer, I hope I don't run afowl of you out there this spring! :eyeroll:

I have a simple question to add to this discussion: Logically, which scenario makes the snows more wary of your decoy spread, being stalked and shot at? or being shot at when they approach decoys?

-Dave


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> That is BS. I use under 150 decoys most of the time and shoot more fricking geese than the jumpers do. There is a difference between hunters and shooters who are too lazy to learn about how to effectively hunt Snow geese over decoys. The idea that you need 1,000 decoys is a pure myth and way too handy of an excuse for guys not wanting to learn the trade of hunting Snows over decoys.


scout and locate birds put what you got out and work em hard decoying is hunting belly crawlers are welll.....you get the tone of it....don't you????


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> decoying is hunting belly crawlers are welll.....you get the tone of it....don't you????


Ignorane is bliss.

There is a reason so few people have replied to this thread, and its that most if not all have at one time hunted snows other than decoying because of the resources they have in life, or their oppurtunities to get out.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

if you have ever tried to sneek a flock in a open field its not that easy it takes work just like hunting over decoys. you still need some knowhow to shoot them and to get in range if you have never tried it you might think outside the box and give it a try it is alot of fun. Its not my main way to hunt them however when the bulk of the birds have pushed north and their are a few groups here and their why not give it a shot its not as easy as some of you may think it is, plus hauling that punt gun around on your belly his hard work :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I think that jumping of geese is in the same hunting ethics as shooting a pheasant ,coyote , or deer out of your pickup window it should be out lawed. There is a lot of so called hunters that don't know the differece between hunting and killing. I know the snow goose population needs to be reduced but these big or no limit bag limits have brought out a lot of guys that have no hunting ethics at all when it comes to harvesting the geese. 280IM


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Please understand I am not one of the guys that jump only I have decoys and I like to hunt with decoys but whats wrong with trying something a little differant now I am not one of law breakers I do everything by the book I do agree when this all started you could drive by a feild of snows and they would not so much as look at you now they fly I would have to say for them to be scared of a truck that someone (alot of someones) have shot at them from a truck window :eyeroll: that is not cool I dont need a goose that bad that I would risk my hunting rights plus I cant see how that could be very safe


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

jb what part of Mo you live in let me know 280


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris,
Thanks for the excellent info on the spring goose hunt. I've been getting permission for spots to hunt for months now and will put your knowledge to use. I've hunted them in the fall for several years and am looking forward to hammering them in the spring. This goose hunting stuff is sure an addiction isn't it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wait until the spring migration reports pop up. Nothing like a good push in central SD with favorable migrating weather with days to follow. It's kind of like gambling, with large strings as the payout.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

280IM I live in Columbia,

280IM have you seen all the snows going north already they are flying a buch at night a few buddys went out yesterday and shoot 19 (only 2 juvies) I was supposed to go with them but one of my kids got the flu so I had to sit it out. :eyeroll: oh well. Sucks to watch your decoys take off from your driveway and your not with them lol I know its not the bulk of the birds but he told me that they seen around 250k in the area we need some snow or were screwed I have never seen them come back this quick. If the weather stays warm you guys up north be ready


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Keep them south.....we have over a month for the spring season to start....come on the jan cold spell


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Heck are spring season dose not start untill Jan 30th I think, but they are still in the regular season here and with 20 a day who needs more than that :lol: lets face it their not the ribeye of the sky :lol: the callers help some but half the time we shut them off anymore Im not sure they can hear them with all the racket a big flock makes anyway. If we get a single or small flock we usaly just use a mouth call go get em :beer:


----------

